# any one else deal with chronic pain?



## CelticWanderer (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive got fibromyalgia, really bad costochondritis and horribly tense muscles that cause all sorts of back pains, like sciatica for example. 
Just wonder if anyone else deals with any kinda chronic pain when out traveling and any tricks or tips they've picked up along the way that might help ease pain.
medicinal, mental or physical tips, w/e

Im on a huge endorphine high right now so idunno if any of that makes sense.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have lumbar disk disorder with a pinched sciatic nerve. Before that I had 2 slipped disks in my lumbar. Now its 3. Until about a year ago I hadn't had to deal with pinched nerve. It's currently preventing me from traveling. I've been dealing with this for about 11 years now with years of physical therapy and many prescriptions {addictions} to muscle relaxers and pain killers. I've gotten cortisone shots in my back to help reduce the inflammation, but it does nothing. So now I'm going back for another cortisone shot, they want me to try it a few times. Then prolly in a few months I'm going to get surgery to get the disks fused together. and healing time for that is a month to 3 months. Hope to be back on the road this spring!!


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 11, 2011)

also drinking and smoking pot sometimes help. most other remedies dont do shit.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 11, 2011)

I've broken a lot of bones in the past and suffer aches today because of it.. Smoking pot is indeed one of the best remedies just as wildboy said definitely helps. Stretching is a big one also.. When you wake up in the morning, decide to do a daily stretch routine. One of my girl friends was just diagnosed with Fibromyalgia so I'll talk to her and see what helps her with her aches and pains and I'll get back to you.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 11, 2011)

ah man, my dad has all the same problems you do. Cept for hes like 45. They put a stimulator in his back. It runs into his sciatic nerve and sends varying levels of electricty though it over loading it and cutting it off or something like that. Makes it to where he cant feel his leg if the pain gets too bad. Defiantly helps him.
good luck with your back man, hope surgeries go well and it all heals up nice. 

and yea, i figured booze and weed was the likely answer for when it gets too much too bear.


----------



## sh4d0wm4573ri7 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have same seems hot water in a bottle an pills r bout only relief


----------

